# Wheat free diet



## 19222 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi - I dont have a wheat sensativity that im aware of - but alot of people on here seem to avoid wheat! i have been given a wheat free diet from my doctor to try and was wondering how much better people felt for not eating it and what they ate as a typical daily diet ?


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Jenz, Some may be avoiding wheat because they tested positive for a wheat allergy, they are trying to avoid carbs or do low carbs (in some carbs cause more gas and bloating), their blood tested positive for an intolerance to gluten, and/or have celiac. The results can vary from it really helps to no noticeable difference. I think it just depends on the individual. But those with celiac have to (or really should) avoid wheat (along with rye, oats, barley, malt) whether they feel better or not due to this being an auto-immune problem. If you are doing this diet, just make sure that you really read every label. In the U.S. they are required to tell if the product contains wheat, don't know about the rules in the U.K. If you are not trying to avoid carbs, just wheat, then you can still have many things you probably enjoy (pasta, breads, baked goods, ect.) you just have to find them WHEAT FREE. Examples: corn or rice pasta, tapioca bread. There should be a special section in your grocery store or at a health food store. Going out to eat is a bit trickier due to not being able to read labels and relying on the wait staff/cook to look for you. Be careful with seasonings and what they put on your food -many prepackaged foods contain wheat. Your other question about what is eaten as a typical daily diet will probably vary due to tastes, and if people have any other problems including if they have any other foods that cause them problems. Some do low-fat with no wheat, some take out a lot or most carbs and do no wheat, some the only change is no wheat, ect. You may have to experiment to see what works for you, which may take some time. Keeping a food journal might help.Good luck!


----------

